# 1957 Raleigh 'superbe'



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

My 1957 Raleigh 'Superbe' single speed with custom purple paint.
Perfect for those pub rides in the sunshine!


----------



## fattyre (Apr 9, 2016)

That's a sweet fork lock.  Never seen one.  Whats the story with that?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi fattyre,
That was an original Raleigh fitment for many years.
There's a thick steel lug brazed onto the steerer headtube with 3 holes in the underside, turning the key raises a pin into any one of these holes enabling you to lock the steering in the left, right or straight ahead positions.
Unfortunately I haven't found the correct key yet so can't currently use this feature. I'm always hunting for one though.
I believe they were available on Raleigh, Rudge and Humber models.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 9, 2016)

That is a nice job you did on your Superbe .I have a 1966 that I really like but yours is much better looking.I really like those brakes on yours .I don't have a key for my fork either.I was thinking of contacting a local locksmith to see if he could make one. Did you replace the wheels ?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2016)

The front wheel is totally original with a Dunlop stainless steel rim, but the rear is a replica style replacement. Everything else is original except the saddle and grips which are modern Brooks.
Keys are still available via Ebay UK occasionally  for the fork lock but you need to know the lock code number (there are around 25 different I believe).
It's very difficult to find out the number without destroying the lock whilst attempting to remove it so you're in a bit of a catch22 situation!
The brakes look good but they're not that good for emergency stops!
I see you have a front dynohub on yours, is it in working order? I have a '54 Rudge with a rear wheel 3-speed dynohub that I've yet to try.


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info.I think I will leave the lock alone,I can live without the key . Thought it would be cool to have it functioning but I don't want to mess it up.
My dynohub is in fine working order,I don't have anything to power with it at the moment .This is my first Superbe,I hope to find more . Brooks saddle will finalize this build someday.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2016)

My sentiments exactly re. the lock.
Ebayuk usually has a good range of old brooks saddles and dynohub lighting sets available, though they can be a little pricey.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 10, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> My 1957 Raleigh 'Superbe' single speed with custom purple paint.
> Perfect for those pub rides in the sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 303624
> ...



I like the rake of that fork!  Cool color!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's Halfords 'berry purple', and is not to everyone's taste. It's caused a few raised eyebrows and comments of "WHY??!!!" etc. on my local vintage ride out.
But love it or hate it, I too think its a cool colour.


----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2016)

Here it is actually outside a pub at the brilliant Wallingford historic vehicle parade this afternoon.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

paint's a little hot for me, but I really like the details on the bike - good job

have you tried a locksmith on the fork lock?


----------



## Intense One (May 8, 2016)

I like the rod brake system....looks really cool.   Wish I had one on mine.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 8, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I like the rod brake system....looks really cool.   Wish I had one on mine.View attachment 314676




The bike you're looking for is called a "Raleigh Dawn". The Dawn was the 26 inch wheel, Raleigh Sports-style frame with rod brakes and, often, a full chain case.


----------

